
The Future Is Portable, Dynamic and Distributed - msarrel
https://mesosphere.com/blog/future-portable-dynamic-distributed/
======
msarrel
Florian Leibert, CEO of Mesosphere, recently sat down with Stavros
Korokithakis to talk about technologies that are being used to build the web
today and tomorrow. Stavros is the founder of Stochastic Technologies and runs
his own insightful and humorous blog, Stavros’ Stuff. He’s also active on
Hacker News under his handle, StavrosK. Flo and Stavros talked about what
makes Python and Django attractive for DevOps and data science. They also
explore InterPlanetary File System (IPFS), a technology rapidly becoming the
foundation for the future distributed web.

